# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Những hòn đảo xinh đẹp trên biển Caribe

## hidep

Khoảng thời gian tuyệt diệu để khám phá những hòn đảo thiên đường ở vùng biển Caribe là từ tháng 12 cuối năm trước đến tháng 4 năm sau. Đây là lúc tận hưởng những tia nắng dịu nhẹ lan tỏa bên làn nước trong xanh ở những hòn đảo thần tiên này.

Đảo Bequia

Những hòn đảo xinh đẹp trên biển Caribe, Du lịch, du lich, hon dao, du lich viet nam, du lich the gioi, kham pha


Đảo Bequia
Bequia là một trong những hòn đảo lớn của quần đảo Grendanies. Cái tên Bequia xuất phát từ ngôn ngữ của người Arawak có nghĩa là “hòn đảo có nhiều mây”. Hòn đảo này trẻ hơn so với những đảo khác trên vùng biển Caribe. Cư dân trên đảo rất thân thiện, nhịp sống ở Bequia diễn ra rất chậm.


Săn cá voi là một truyền thống đã có từ nhiều thế kỷ qua trên đảo Bequia. Nghề này đã mang lại cho dân đảo khoản thu nhập đáng kể. Dù nhiều nơi trên thế giới đã bị cấm săn bắt cá voi, nhưng người dân nơi đây vẫn được phép đánh bắt chúng. Hiện, họ được tổ chức Hòa Bình Xanh cấp giấy phép đặc biệt cho bắt cá voi xanh để ăn chứ không bán.

Quần đảo Guadeloupe

Quần đảo Guadeloupe được hợp thành từ 5 đảo nhỏ: Basse-Terre, Grande-Terre, La Désirade, Les Saintes và Marie Galante. Quần đảo này nằm ở khu vực phía Đông của vùng biển Caribe và cách bờ biển nước Pháp khoảng 7.000 km.


Đảo Grand Terre nằm ở phía Đông nổi bật với những khối đá vôi và bãi biển dài thật đẹp, thời tiết khô ráo và là điểm đến đặc biệt hấp dẫn đối với khách du lịch. Còn Basse Terre là hòn đảo có nhiều núi non với khu rừng nhiệt đới trải rộng. 





Cây mía đường phát triển rất tốt trên các hòn đảo thuộc quần đảo này. Quần đảo Guadeloupe không có quá nhiều mưa hay nắng, thời tiết này rất thích hợp cho cây mía sinh trưởng và việc chế biến rượu Rum.

Dù rượu rum ở đây được sản xuất bằng những cỗ máy đã có hàng trăm năm tuổi, nhưng nhiều người vẫn cho rằng, rượu Rum của Guadeloupe cùng với rượu Rum trên đảo Martinique là ngon nhất. Các nhà máy sản xuất rượu Rum ở đây đều sử dụng nguyên liệu tươi ngon là những cây mía đường được trồng trên chính quần đảo này.

Đảo Dominica


Dominica là một trong những hòn đảo trẻ nhất ở quần đảo Lesser Antillies. Đảo này có nhiều núi và rừng mưa nhiệt đới, nơi sinh sống của nhiều loài động thực vật quý hiếm. Đảo Dominica nằm ở phía đông vùng biển Caribe, giữa đảo Guadeloupe và đảo Martinique. Dân bản xứ gọi hòn đảo Dominica là Wai'tu kubuli có nghĩa là “người của cô ta cao”. Cụm từ này còn dùng để chỉ dãy núi cao trên đảo.


Người Carib sống trong khu bảo tồn ở phía đông Dominica

Vì đảo Dominica có hệ động thực vật phong phú, nên người ta còn gọi đây là “hòn đảo tự nhiên”. Trên đảo có hơn 300 dòng sông, con suối và nhiều hồ nước, dòng thác…

Hồ nước ngọt lớn nhất của Dominica nằm ở độ cao 762 met so với mực nước biển. Nó được gọi tên là Hồ Nước Ngọt và vốn là miệng phun của một ngọn núi lửa lâu đời. Hiện hồ là nguồn cung cấp nước sinh hoạt quan trọng của dân địa phương. Người ta cũng xây dựng một đập nước ở khu vực hồ này để khai thác thủy điện.

Đảo St Vincent 




Mọi thứ trên hòn đảo này đều tuyệt đẹp và sẵn sàng cho kỳ nghỉ hoàn hảo của bạn với chuyến thám hiểm vòng quanh đảo.

Đảo Pine Cay, Turks và Caicos

Thật không công bằng nếu như bảo bạn phải chia sẻ với ai đó sự riêng tư mà bạn đáng được tận hưởng ở hòn đảo xinh đẹp này, nếu đó không phải là người thân yêu nhất. Ở Pine Cay, bạn sẽ có được những mong ước giản dị mà tuyệt vời nhất, đó là sức khỏe mà thiên nhiên trong lành, bãi biển xanh mát ban tặng.

Đảo Harbour Island, quần đảo Bahamas




Những làn gió nhẹ mơn man như nụ hôn thiếu nữ trên da thịt trong một ngày tuyệt diệu bên bãi biển trong xanh ở đảo Harbour là sự quyến rũ không cưỡng nổi đối với du khách từng một lần đến nơi này.

West Coast, Barbados

----------


## lunas2

đẹp thật...

----------

